# Horse manure briquettes



## vicky1221 (19 November 2012)

Has anyone made briquettes out of horse manure?

What is your opinion?

Are there any health concerns for burning in a multi fuel stove

Thanks


----------



## Venevidivici (19 November 2012)

I'm interested in replies to this too!


----------



## smokey (19 November 2012)

Me too!


----------



## DW Team (19 November 2012)

This thread might answer some questions http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=571442


----------



## SaharaS (19 November 2012)

My wood pellet supplier actually mentioned this to me -think he was trying to sell me a briquette maker..but definitely worth a go..I do love the 'eau de muck heap' when its burning..does anyone already burn in their log burner & do you notice the smell in the house?...ought to tread with caution as house on market..BUT can no longer get wheel barrow to muck heap so would be ideal. I have a tonne of pallets, tarp & a garage so seems silly not too! Scuttles off to poo pick-it suddenly seems fun!


----------



## HeresHoping (19 November 2012)

Ooo...having just loaded Boris (our wood-fired central heating system) and lamented that he has eaten a trailer load of wood this week already, this could be a very good alternative.  Am just wondering what the yard owner will think as I sneak half a tonne of poo off the muck heap into my log trailer.  I'm collecting logs from the yard where he has taken down 200m of leylandii hedge.  Problem is, the wood's too green and it has made Boris rather unhappy.


----------



## OWLIE185 (19 November 2012)

I know someone that has an industrial piece of equiopment that puts horse manure in to cubes and shrink packs it in to industrial garde heavy duty plastic (about half the size of a packet of wood chips) and then sells it to garden centres and directly to members of the public.  Because it is shrink wrapped it does not spill or smell andf can be put in a car.


----------



## Clippy (19 November 2012)

I found this: http://www.equinecompare.co.uk/docs/BurnHorseManure/

I'm seriously going to ask for a mould for Christmas. I can't think of anything more satisfying than diminishing the muck heap and getting a load of free fuel for the fire. I just hope it burns properly rather than smoulder!


----------



## JanetGeorge (19 November 2012)

Hereshoping said:



			I'm collecting logs from the yard where he has taken down 200m of leylandii hedge.  Problem is, the wood's too green and it has made Boris rather unhappy.
		
Click to expand...

You can store leylandii for 2 years - it's still not 'good' for a wood burner.  Too much oil in the wood and burns too fiercely!


----------



## metalmare (19 November 2012)

How weird... I was going to post about this tonight!


----------



## Magicmillbrook (19 November 2012)

My Dad had a look at one of the links and is going to make a mould.  He loves the idea of something for nout, so do I.  I just wonder if we will be able to get them dried out in the UK.  It may be that you have to make them in the summer during a dry spell and store in the dry for the winter.


----------



## Dry Rot (19 November 2012)

Magicmillbrook said:



			My Dad had a look at one of the links and is going to make a mould.  He loves the idea of something for nout, so do I.  I just wonder if we will be able to get them dried out in the UK.  It may be that you have to make them in the summer during a dry spell and store in the dry for the winter.
		
Click to expand...

I would imagine they would be like slices of turf or peat. That has to be dried over summer with several handlings as it dries. First laying the cut turves on the ground on top of the cutting, then stacking them in small groups of 3 - 6, then bigger stacks as they dry out. It is quite a long and involved process. But then there is nowhere much wetter than the west of Scotland or the Scottish islands! Then, when they are dry, they have to be carried off the bog and then re-stacked at home. Each owner's stack (some almost as large as a small house!) used to have a distinct individual pattern, but I'm not sure if many still do it this way nowadays.


----------



## Regandal (19 November 2012)

I've also been thinking about this for ages, trying to convince my family is harder, as they're not to keen on eau de equine at the best of time, let alone the stuff that comes out the business end of a horse.  Do you think these paper mould/press thingys would work?


----------



## SaharaS (19 November 2012)

I've read thru a couple of the links on here..going to give it a go..by the way..if anyone is struggling with lighting..loo roll tube is v useful..cut one in half, peel a little off so it curls and use istead of fire lighters(better for wood burner apparently) going to give this a go and see what happens..I have images of us all startign little cottage industries & 'hand wrapping' individual blockettes...you know how they do in nice shops!..we now have a use for all those brown paper feed sacks & baling twine to fasten!


----------



## philamena (19 November 2012)

My mum used to put dried horsepoo on the wood burning stove and seemed quite pleased with how it went. My sis was horrified though - so not sure mum pursued it much!


----------



## nicolenlolly (19 November 2012)

Manchester polic use poo from mounted section to heat building!  Hubby and I were looking into a hydraulic ram to squeeze liquid from poo which is where the odour is and then use at home.

I personally think if we could find a quick, easy and non gross way to out the liquid we would be on to a winner


----------



## mandwhy (19 November 2012)

So does it smell? My dad would love it for his chimenea and at least that's outside! He wants it for the garden too, might as well set up a muck heap at their place


----------



## noblesteed (19 November 2012)

My husband just bought a briquette-maker off Amazon (I think)

You soak paper in water then stuff it in, it squeezes the water out then you have to leave the briquettes to dry properly. I asked him if you could use old straw in it, he thought it would be possible. Don;t know if he'll let me try horse **** but I will ask him!!!

If anyone's interested I will ask him for the link and post it on. It was about £15 and made of metal. It's called an 'eko-mania' - that's what it says on the box!


----------



## Dry Rot (19 November 2012)

For lighting fires, I can highly recommend an electric fire lighter. Expensive but they really are good! I've had mine for years.

http://www.grenadier.co.uk/electric_firelighter.php

There were various ideas for making fuel during the war. One I read about for using all that coal dust left over when you'd burnt all the lumps was to mix it with a *little* cement and cast it into bricks. Can't think why it would not work for straw etc.


----------



## Tnavas (19 November 2012)

Great thread

I HAVE A BRICKETTE MAKER - I bought it years ago to make them from old newspapers but never bothered - it's still inthe box.

And

My Clydesdale poops muckheaps several times daily - will be at the paddock today making bricks.

Being summer here I can dry them at the paddock.

Going into business!


----------



## SaharaS (19 November 2012)

Tnavas said:



			Great thread

I HAVE A BRICKETTE MAKER - I bought it years ago to make them from old newspapers but never bothered - it's still inthe box.

And

My Clydesdale poops muckheaps several times daily - will be at the paddock today making bricks.

Being summer here I can dry them at the paddock.

Going into business!
		
Click to expand...

Summer? what is this summer thing you speak of? I'm new to this concept...please could you explain?


----------



## Tnavas (19 November 2012)

SaharaS said:



			Summer? what is this summer thing you speak of? I'm new to this concept...please could you explain?

Click to expand...

lol - I live in New Zealand - it's officially summer but the weather is in denial! 

Hopefully there will be some really nice hot days. I shall collect the pelleted version in the heat of the day when it has naturally dried out. Thenmake the brickette versions with the not so dry.


----------



## WelshD (19 November 2012)

I'm going to try drying the poo nuggets in trays in my greenhouse, considering how quickly they dry out in the field in summer I would imagine they would dry quicker than the bricks though of course not be as long lasting as a fuel


----------



## SaharaS (20 November 2012)

Tnavas said:



			lol - I live in New Zealand - it's officially summer but the weather is in denial! 

Hopefully there will be some really nice hot days. I shall collect the pelleted version in the heat of the day when it has naturally dried out. Thenmake the brickette versions with the not so dry.
		
Click to expand...

I noticed (most irritatingly!) I have family over there who INSIST on questioning why I rug my horses!!! They also mention hot days. I am sticking my fingers back in my ears (or eyes I guess as I'm reading these torments!) You could probably make a small fortune shipping it over ready dried for us over here, despite the air fares!


----------



## Tnavas (20 November 2012)

SaharaS said:



			I noticed (most irritatingly!) I have family over there who INSIST on questioning why I rug my horses!!! They also mention hot days. I am sticking my fingers back in my ears (or eyes I guess as I'm reading these torments!) You could probably make a small fortune shipping it over ready dried for us over here, despite the air fares!

Click to expand...

When I first moved here 26years ago I couldn't believe how many people rugged their horses - year round. Far worse than UK.

Winter in the area I am in is mild with a few frosts but we do get a lot of rain - if you don't rug thehorses get rain scald.

In summer everything is rugges to protect the coat from sun damage.

I love the weather here - even in winter you can be out in shorts and T shirts. Even after a heavy frost - the sun comes up and the sky goes a brillient blue and the day heats up. rain and an Antarctic wind though do make some days cold. Would never come back to UK especially not in winter.

Are you seethingly green with jealousy yet?


----------



## smokey (20 November 2012)

Dry Rot said:



			I would imagine they would be like slices of turf or peat. That has to be dried over summer with several handlings as it dries. First laying the cut turves on the ground on top of the cutting, then stacking them in small groups of 3 - 6, then bigger stacks as they dry out. It is quite a long and involved process. But then there is nowhere much wetter than the west of Scotland or the Scottish islands! Then, when they are dry, they have to be carried off the bog and then re-stacked at home. Each owner's stack (some almost as large as a small house!) used to have a distinct individual pattern, but I'm not sure if many still do it this way nowadays.
		
Click to expand...

In the Hebrides they do, we had a peat stack at the side of the house, cut from our own strip and dried as you describe. Best smell ever from a fire!


----------



## SaharaS (20 November 2012)

Tnavas said:



			When I first moved here 26years ago I couldn't believe how many people rugged their horses - year round. Far worse than UK.

Winter in the area I am in is mild with a few frosts but we do get a lot of rain - if you don't rug thehorses get rain scald.

In summer everything is rugges to protect the coat from sun damage.

I love the weather here - even in winter you can be out in shorts and T shirts. Even after a heavy frost - the sun comes up and the sky goes a brillient blue and the day heats up. rain and an Antarctic wind though do make some days cold. Would never come back to UK especially not in winter.

Are you seethingly green with jealousy yet? 

Click to expand...

 Well just a little bit - not over the midges tho!  Infact  I am surprised nobody buton pushed for all this evil talk of heat & shorts;-)


----------



## Tnavas (20 November 2012)

Sandflies - they love the newbies


----------



## Clippy (20 November 2012)

We need one of these: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4J7K219AkaY

For extra chuckle factor, listen to his wife at around 4.10mins.

Seriously, I think with one of these, the briquettes would be dry in a couple of weeks. I can see myself making a few every day and drying them on pallets at the back of the haylage shed and burning them in rotation. Common sense tells me they'll burn as good, if not better than paper and no need to make the mulch with paper and sawdust that he's using.


----------



## vicky1221 (20 November 2012)

Can you burn everything, ie. wet bedding, shavings, etc or just the poo?


----------



## Clippy (20 November 2012)

I just rang him up, i've bought one! He's delivering it today and gonna fix to the wall adjacent to my muck heap. Basically, you use any waste which comes out of your stable - hay, straw, shavings, wood pellet bedding, miscanthus, ANYTHING + the poo! He said he sold one to a rancher in Texas who's got 100's of horses and he can't rate it highly enough. He's stopped felling trees for firewood now and reckons the manure briquettes burn better than wood.

My  muck heap is pretty huge and costs a fortune to get rid of. Meanwhile i'm buying logs for the fire, so for me it's a no brainer.


----------



## Yertis (20 November 2012)

We have them and use in a woodburner, there is no smell. When we were experimenting our neighbour offered to burn them to test, wasn't until 2 weeks later that we found he was burning them on an open fire, they still didn't smell!!
It is quite labour intensive and the poo doesn't stick together very well if you just put poo in the mould, OH found the best way (experimented for 6 weeks whilst off with smashed shoulder blade lol) was to fill wheelbarrow 3/4 full with poo then add water to top, stir it all to mix then put in mould. It seems odd to add more water then to squeeze out in the mould but it worked the best to make the brick stick together. Initial drying was to put the brick onto a wire mesh panel laid onto concrete blocks, 2 dry days of this and they were ready to stack under cover but with air circulation, they were dry enough to burn in 2 months. We use wood pellet bedding and don't have a lot if waste but bedding lowers the calorific burning value of the manure.
"As expected the charcoal gave the most heat (21,638 joules). Next was the buffalo chips (19,286 joules).
Horse manure (12,701 joules) and then wood (10,349 joules) was last"
http://www.usc.edu/CSSF/History/2002/Projects/J0928.pdf
It seems to burn quite slowly, 2 bricks in our 5kw woodburner will keep the fire in overnight. 
Will certainly use again but had 6 large trees come down in our woods so have plenty of logs at the moment.


----------



## HeresHoping (20 November 2012)

Clippy said:



			I just rang him up, i've bought one! He's delivering it today and gonna fix to the wall adjacent to my muck heap. Basically, you use any waste which comes out of your stable - hay, straw, shavings, wood pellet bedding, miscanthus, ANYTHING + the poo! He said he sold one to a rancher in Texas who's got 100's of horses and he can't rate it highly enough. He's stopped felling trees for firewood now and reckons the manure briquettes burn better than wood.

My  muck heap is pretty huge and costs a fortune to get rid of. Meanwhile i'm buying logs for the fire, so for me it's a no brainer.
		
Click to expand...

Clippy, did you 'phone him on the YouToob number?  And, if you don't mind me asking, how much is he charging?  I can't find him on the Bay of E and my husband is suddenly all excited that there might be an RoI (albeit a small one) on my horse!  

Our entire central heating system (27 radiators) and the hot water is run off a wood burning boiler (Boris is the second one down here: http://www.ecoangus.co.uk/wood_burning_boiler.html).  Coal is sooo expensive but it's the best way to keep the temperature over night.  These look like they could be a very viable alternative but H is convinced a heavy-duty briquette maker is the only way they'll be good enough.


----------



## ozpoz (20 November 2012)

hmm, am out to go shopping for one. I am buying briquettes in, which is crazy when I have a perfect never ending source


----------



## Clippy (20 November 2012)

Hereshoping said:



			Clippy, did you 'phone him on the YouToob number?  And, if you don't mind me asking, how much is he charging?  I can't find him on the Bay of E and my husband is suddenly all excited that there might be an RoI (albeit a small one) on my horse!  

Our entire central heating system (27 radiators) and the hot water is run off a wood burning boiler (Boris is the second one down here: http://www.ecoangus.co.uk/wood_burning_boiler.html).  Coal is sooo expensive but it's the best way to keep the temperature over night.  These look like they could be a very viable alternative but H is convinced a heavy-duty briquette maker is the only way they'll be good enough.
		
Click to expand...

I did a bit of digging and found this on Ebay - same seller but the design is modified to dispense the brick...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170933970919?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

He's only very local to me so he's doing it for £100 delivered and fitting it too!

There's a link in the listing to another video. All that paper mixing and messing isn't needed for us horse owners. I reckon i'll scrape it from the wet part of the midden and teem it straight into the mould so ot should only take a minute or so to make each brick. I'll have to make some space and shelving to store them until they've dried.

I can't believe how excited I am about this


----------



## WelshD (20 November 2012)

This doesnt look as good but could be an option maybe?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Heavy-Dut...FireplacesMantelpieces_RL&hash=item53ef4dabff


----------



## vicky1221 (20 November 2012)

I read somewhere that it can give off harmful gases that cause lung problems is this true?


----------



## Clippy (20 November 2012)

WelshD said:



			This doesnt look as good but could be an option maybe?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Heavy-Dut...FireplacesMantelpieces_RL&hash=item53ef4dabff

Click to expand...

Yeah, was considering trying one of those but I think it would be fiddly, take longer to make the bricks and would need more drying time as you wouldn't get as much liquid out


----------



## HeresHoping (20 November 2012)

Clippy said:



			I did a bit of digging and found this on Ebay - same seller but the design is modified to dispense the brick...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170933970919?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

He's only very local to me so he's doing it for £100 delivered and fitting it too!

There's a link in the listing to another video. All that paper mixing and messing isn't needed for us horse owners. I reckon i'll scrape it from the wet part of the midden and teem it straight into the mould so ot should only take a minute or so to make each brick. I'll have to make some space and shelving to store them until they've dried.

I can't believe how excited I am about this 

Click to expand...

Brilliant.  Now why didn't I find that? Thank you very much.


----------



## HappyNeds (20 November 2012)

I've thought about this on and off for ages - as someone who also has lots of horse-poo and a wood burner, but I've never found anything that looks like it's worth a go, but this chaps presser looking amazing



Clippy said:



			I did a bit of digging and found this on Ebay - same seller but the design is modified to dispense the brick...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170933970919?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

He's only very local to me so he's doing it for £100 delivered and fitting it too!
		
Click to expand...

I was just about to buy one (not close to me so I'll have to pay postage!), when I was wondering if several of us want one we should either club together and place a bulk (cheaper!) order, or ask H&H Co-Buy to approach him, and see if he wants to corner the market for horse owners with wood-burners??

What do you think?


----------



## Clippy (20 November 2012)

HappyNeds said:



			I've thought about this on and off for ages - as someone who also has lots of horse-poo and a wood burner, but I've never found anything that looks like it's worth a go, but this chaps presser looking amazing



I was just about to buy one (not close to me so I'll have to pay postage!), when I was wondering if several of us want one we should either club together and place a bulk (cheaper!) order, or ask H&H Co-Buy to approach him, and see if he wants to corner the market for horse owners with wood-burners??

What do you think? 

Click to expand...

Well I would suggest you ring him up and tell him you've read about it on a horse forum on the internet because I told him i'd spread the word. I think if you approach him this way rather than Ebay where he'd have to pay 10% commission on every sale, then you'd get yours for £100 too


----------



## HappyNeds (20 November 2012)

Clippy said:



			Well I would suggest you ring him up and tell him you've read about it on a horse forum on the internet because I told him i'd spread the word. I think if you approach him this way rather than Ebay where he'd have to pay 10% commission on every sale, then you'd get yours for £100 too 

Click to expand...

Hi Clippy,
Great idea, I'll call him this afternoon - can you let me know, was it John or Paul you spoke to, only there's phone numbers for both on the item, and it would be good if I could speak to the same person you did
Thank you


----------



## Clippy (20 November 2012)

HappyNeds said:



			Hi Clippy,
Great idea, I'll call him this afternoon - can you let me know, was it John or Paul you spoke to, only there's phone numbers for both on the item, and it would be good if I could speak to the same person you did
Thank you 

Click to expand...

John - he's just been and fitted mine. If i'd known it was that simple, i'd have fitted it myself.

We've done a few tests, looking good. I don't think they'll take that long to dry out. You have to be careful handling them when you take them out of the press. By the time i'd handed a few round they were falling apart. The trick will be to put them straight on a drying rack and leave them alone. Use the juicy part of the midden! They're a perfect size to go on an open fire or in a burner but still big enough to stack.


----------



## Magicmillbrook (20 November 2012)

vicky1221 said:



			I read somewhere that it can give off harmful gases that cause lung problems is this true?
		
Click to expand...

Breathing in any smoke can harm your lungs.  Your chimney or flue should draw well so you don't get smoke or fumes in your house, or at least nit enough to cause concerns.


----------



## HappyNeds (20 November 2012)

Clippy said:



			John - he's just been and fitted mine. If i'd known it was that simple, i'd have fitted it myself.

We've done a few tests, looking good. I don't think they'll take that long to dry out. You have to be careful handling them when you take them out of the press. By the time i'd handed a few round they were falling apart. The trick will be to put them straight on a drying rack and leave them alone. Use the juicy part of the midden! They're a perfect size to go on an open fire or in a burner but still big enough to stack.
		
Click to expand...

Wow that was quick Clippy, when you said he was delivering and installing it I didn't think you meant today!  I will call John now and tell him you've already done a test with it   Perhaps we'll have to keep this thread going and compare notes on if to mix with water/how long to dry out etc


----------



## RockinRudolph (20 November 2012)

I'm really interested in this. We had a wood burner fitted a few months ago and have been using it loads. I have been on free cycle to look for scrap wood too as we are going through a fair few bags of logs. My dad had a burner fitted a while ago and he has one of these briquette things but I don't think he's used it yet. His plan was to recycle wood ash and shavings from cutting up the wood - so I've just suggested it to him! Free fuel, yay! Think I will have to have a go at this. My hubby was slightly horrified at the idea, but if it doesn't smell then I'm sure he will come around to it!


----------



## Clippy (20 November 2012)

Well i've made my first batch 

A pretty full wheelbarrow and half an hour and i've made 17 bricks. I had a piece of very strong shelving mesh and put them on there, it was unbelievably heavy when I came to move it. I'll have to make a dedicated drying place so they don't get disturbed.

I ended up using my hands to load the manure into the press, it's easier than trying to spade it in. Once I got going my bricks got better. Press them slowly and you get a better result and handle with care. I'm sure once they've dried out they'll be great to stack.

I'll let you know how quickly they dry and how well they burn


----------



## HappyNeds (20 November 2012)

Thanks for the tip Clippy - I've been on the phone to John earlier and ordered mine!  He seemed just as excited by us all trying it with manure as I was 

I think I'm going to try to collect those plastic mushroom boxes (sometimes fruit/veg shops throw them out) and see if I can use those to stack them in - it means the boxes can stack together high but there will still be air moving around them to dry them out.

John did mention on the phone that it might be best to add a little water to the muck in a barrow/bucket first to make the mix more even, but I guess we will be doing a little trial and error anyway.


----------



## Merlin11 (20 November 2012)

Definitely interested in this as have a wood burner and tonnes of poo! Looking forward to hearing how it goes and in particular if it smells. OH doesn't think we can use them in the house due to the smell.


----------



## Dab (20 November 2012)

What a brilliant idea. All i need to do is get round to getting a wood burner fitted  this have given me re-newed motivation...getting rid of the muck heap, free'ish fuel...what more could you want


----------



## Diesal (20 November 2012)

Oooh!  I would be really interested in knowing how these go once any of you guys start burning them.  It sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Clippy (20 November 2012)

HappyNeds I think those boxes will be great to stack them in, i'm also thinking those plastic trays used by bread makers. If I can get a bunch of those I can stack my bricks high in a relatively small place and i'll know which batches will be ready first.

Merlin11 there is no smell  I've already investigated and they're fine for in the house.


----------



## Merlin11 (20 November 2012)

Clippy said:



			HappyNeds I think those boxes will be great to stack them in, i'm also thinking those plastic trays used by bread makers. If I can get a bunch of those I can stack my bricks high in a relatively small place and i'll know which batches will be ready first.

Merlin11 there is no smell  I've already investigated and they're fine for in the house.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Clippy. Just need to convince the OH!


----------



## Dab (20 November 2012)

Clippy have you got a picture of your one installed? I was wondering why the o e in the U-Toob video was up so high (i did watch without sound - so it might have been explained)? i was thinking more ground'ish level with height enough to get the brickette out of the bottom?


----------



## Clippy (20 November 2012)

Dab said:



			Clippy have you got a picture of your one installed? I was wondering why the o e in the U-Toob video was up so high (i did watch without sound - so it might have been explained)? i was thinking more ground'ish level with height enough to get the brickette out of the bottom?
		
Click to expand...

I've not taken any pics and it's dark now but it's at a convenient height to use so I can fill it easily, pull the lever and retrieve the brick without bending my knees.


----------



## Dab (20 November 2012)

cheers


----------



## Tnavas (20 November 2012)

Dab said:



			Clippy have you got a picture of your one installed? I was wondering why the o e in the U-Toob video was up so high (i did watch without sound - so it might have been explained)? i was thinking more ground'ish level with height enough to get the brickette out of the bottom?
		
Click to expand...

I think it's that height to make it easier to operate - no bending down and you can get better leverage when you can use your weight to bring the handle down to compress the brick.

I have the silly little one that you lean on to make the bricks.


----------



## Dab (20 November 2012)

thanks


----------



## goatbabies (20 November 2012)

Could you not just leave normal poos out to dry for a few months? Would be the same shape and size as coal, and would save all this faffing around making briquettes?!


----------



## Tnavas (20 November 2012)

Thats what I was thinking, so long as your horse does nice breakapart droppings would work well.

I'm thinking how low my electricity bill wouold be through winter if I could get my fire going on poo!

I have some of those bulk fruit/vegetable trays so could stack them in layers to let the air flow around them - then roof the gap between the two sheds and I'd have a great storage place. 

Instead of a coal scuttle we'll need a poo skuttle.


----------



## Clippy (21 November 2012)

scottishmiss said:



			Could you not just leave normal poos out to dry for a few months? Would be the same shape and size as coal, and would save all this faffing around making briquettes?!
		
Click to expand...

I just make the bricks straight from the midden, don't think I could be bothered saving dollops and I suspect they'd burn too quickly. I'm just using everything that comes out of the stable and (hopefully) will get something I can stack that will burn for a reasonable time.


----------



## RockinRudolph (23 November 2012)

Clippy - how are the briquettes drying out? 

Is there a way of saving this thread instead of having to trawl through loads of pages to find it again?!


----------



## SaharaS (23 November 2012)

rockafella said:



			Clippy - how are the briquettes drying out? 

Is there a way of saving this thread instead of having to trawl through loads of pages to find it again?!
		
Click to expand...

You have just done it! If you click on "user cp" (white text on brown bar) it will show you all threads with up dates you have written on and below that is a see all threads, so unless you do comment on hundreds of new threads daily it should only be a page or two at the most!


----------



## Suechoccy (23 November 2012)

We have a briquette-maker at home .... guess what I'm going to be doing tomorrow afternoon.    Thank you clippy.


----------



## RockinRudolph (23 November 2012)

SaharaS said:



			You have just done it! If you click on "user cp" (white text on brown bar) it will show you all threads with up dates you have written on and below that is a see all threads, so unless you do comment on hundreds of new threads daily it should only be a page or two at the most!

Click to expand...

Aha! Thank you very much! I tend to just use my iphone so couldnt work it out.

Dying to know how people are getting on burning th poo!


----------



## HappyNeds (23 November 2012)

My 'brick' maker has arrived today!!  I have to say it does look very well made, and I hope to get it mounted over the weekend and make my first lot of bricks.  I'll let you all know how I get on

Clippy, have you resisted the urge to poke your bricks already to see how they are getting on?!!


----------



## flirtygerty (23 November 2012)

How do you know when they are ready, I am drying poo as it comes, will look for a briquette maker this weekend


----------



## RockinRudolph (24 November 2012)

*bump* 

Clippy - we all want to know how you are getting in with your briquettes!


----------



## Clippy (24 November 2012)

rockafella said:



			*bump* 

Clippy - we all want to know how you are getting in with your briquettes!
		
Click to expand...

Hahahahahaaa!

Yes, good I think! Yesterday I poked them - I can tell they're drying because they're a bit lighter in weight and colour but I think they need a few weeks. I've burned a damp one, I just wanted to! It didn't combust into flames but the test convinced me they'll burn well, it smouldered like damp wood does then the edges lit as they dried. I would think you could keep your fire burning low all night with the almost dry ones.

We've had such a lot of rain since I got mine that i've not had the option to make bricks but I did a dozen this morning. I've found a plastic trowel which makes the job easier and I put a piece of board over the wheelbarrow and put them on that. I really do need something stackable to keep them in now and i've been promised a load of bread trays on monday so i'll do some big batches then.

Incidentally, the bloke who moves our midden came this morning and I did a demo for him. I'm half minded to put an ad somewhere saying "Come and make your ***** bricks here - free use of brick maker and free fuel supplied" can you imagine?

Anyway, i'm happy with mine. It's a proper heavy duty piece of kit, it'll last forever so next summer i'll make enough bricks to build a palace


----------



## RockinRudolph (25 November 2012)

Thanks for the update clippy - keep us posted. I'm determined to have a go but will wait and see how everyone gets on with burning them first. Hubby still isn't convinced and thinks they will stink to high heaven!


----------



## horsesforcourses (29 November 2012)

Ordered mine today.......i tried making poo bricks 2 years ago, but could not find anything substantial to make them with.  So when i saw this, just had to have.
Can't wait for it to come,.....any tips....i take a barrow of muck out of horses daily, so will want to use this up straight away.  Would fresh poo have enough moisture, or would i have to add more water to them? How long did anyof you have to wait for delivery.  Gosh, I'm sad......getting all excited over a briquette machine!


----------



## alsxx (29 November 2012)

This sounds amazing! To think the horses might actually be useful and heat out home!

Would they be ok to burn in an open fire though??


----------



## Suechoccy (29 November 2012)

I made 16 poo-bricks on Sunday afternoon and put them in the garden shed.  

The best bricks are made with a slurry-consistency.

If you try to make bricks out of lumps of poo and water, the bricks fall apart as you remove them from the briquette maker.

Our garden shed now smells very horse-pooey.

They'll probably be dry enough for use around April at just about the time we stop using the fire cos it's too warm.

;-)


----------



## Dab (29 November 2012)

This is such a great idea. So i took positive action today and called a stove company to talk about putting in a chimney et el, and during the chat i mentioned about the poo bricks and he was very interested as his OH had horses. Is this the new fuel revolution 

Will be looking out for the updates re: smell


----------



## LynH (29 November 2012)

My OH is looking at biomass boilers and I showed him this thread. He's off researching using manure in a biomass boiler. I did point out that I may need a nice competition horse as my oldies won't generate enough poo bricks on their own ;0)


----------



## flirtygerty (29 November 2012)

Given the fact that a lot of horses are stabled now, I wonder if there's a difference in hay based poo and grass poo, this occurred to me while checking my nuggets drying in the barn


----------



## Lynette (30 November 2012)

What a brilliant thread.  We got a briquette maker last week and made a pile.  Some we have left out on a metal frame to dry and some we brought indoors after 2 days and stacked beside the stove.  Found there was no smell as that goes up the chimney.  After another 2 days of drying these are now dry enough to put on the multi-stove and burn really well so it is manure briquettes by day and coal at night.  Gave some to our neighbour and they could not get over the heat that is produced by them.  A very definite way of cutting down the manure heap.


----------



## Suechoccy (30 November 2012)

Lynette said:



			What a brilliant thread.  We got a briquette maker last week and made a pile.  Some we have left out on a metal frame to dry and some we brought indoors after 2 days and stacked beside the stove.  Found there was no smell as that goes up the chimney.  After another 2 days of drying these are now dry enough to put on the multi-stove and burn really well so it is manure briquettes by day and coal at night.  Gave some to our neighbour and they could not get over the heat that is produced by them.  A very definite way of cutting down the manure heap.
		
Click to expand...


I'm wondering what the chances are of me slipping the moist, drying, smelling, poo briquettes into our lounge so they can be stacked next to the fire and dry out more quickly...

probably a less than zero chance.


----------



## HeatherA (30 November 2012)

I don't post often but thought I'd say we made some of these a couple of years ago with the flimsy, hand held brick maker. That was a nightmare and they took months to dry out but, when we did burn them, they had no smell at all. 

I'm hoping Father Christmas will bring me one of these industrial level brick makers as we've definitely got enough dung to fuel the four open fires we have in the place and it looks so much faster, less back breaking to use and as if you'd have drier bricks right from the point of making them.


----------



## Clippy (1 December 2012)

I've not burned or made any more bricks yet but have decided stacking them on pallets will be the way to go and pallets will be easy enough to get. They'll stack in a nice tower and good airflow too so will help with the drying.

Fresh manure isn't the best to make the bricks, they stay together better if the manure is a bit broken down and it needs to be wet..

For those with this heavy-duty piece of kit, I think we need a modification which is a loading funnel/chute so the area to put the manure in is a bit wider. I think it would be simple to make one and wouldn't have to be taken on and off as we make the bricks?


----------



## oldhat (1 December 2012)

Sooo excited about this!!! Just wondering if you are using a slurry-like consistency, doesn't it all just slurp out of the brickmaker as u r squeezing it? What gets left behind? I know that in the slurry is a lot of broken down poo, I spose u just have to use trial and error til u get the right mix?


----------



## brighteyes (1 December 2012)

Couldn't you recycle the liquid squeezed out under the press, and keep adding poo and extra water?  I'm going to keep a very close eye on this thread - I hope there's some kind of alert for the inaugural poo-brick burning!


----------



## lelly (2 December 2012)

I am watching this thread with interest too. We have a new log burner this year and lots of poo. I would be interested to see how it goes. The only thing I am lacking is time to make them.


----------



## horsesforcourses (7 December 2012)

I have now made 3 lots of Poo bricks, and think you do have to mix water to help break down the balls of muck.
I have a full wheelbarrow taken from the stables, then add just over half a watering can into it.  
Keep recycling the water squeezed out back into the barrow.
IMO, you should not be able to see any actual balls of muck in amongst the brick.
I actually enjoy making them.....must be a callback to my childhood, making mudpies!
Made 40 this morning which are now sat in some old bread trays..the hardest thing is waiting/keeping them dry.


----------



## brighteyes (7 December 2012)

Suechoccy said:



			I'm wondering what the chances are of me slipping the moist, drying, smelling, poo briquettes into our lounge so they can be stacked next to the fire and dry out more quickly...

probably a less than zero chance.

Click to expand...

LMAO!


----------



## Clippy (7 December 2012)

horsesforcourses said:



			I actually enjoy making them.....must be a callback to my childhood, making mudpies!
Made 40 this morning which are now sat in some old bread trays..the hardest thing is waiting/keeping them dry.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, it's actually quite therapeutic once you get going! I've been burning some damp ones as i'm too impatient to wait for them to dry out properly. They go well when the fire is established and there's a bit of draft.

Free fire fuel forever! Yeyyyyy!!!


----------



## cremedemonthe (7 December 2012)

I enjoy making newspaper bricks in my mould but I haven't tried any poo ones yet so will be watching this thread with interest.
I find they take so long to dry out in Winter so try to make as many as I can in Summer and store them in the shed.


----------



## HeatherA (7 December 2012)

Are old bread trays easily available? I think our household is getting one of the industrial poo brick makers for Christmas (a **** pressie?  ) and what to put the bricks on to dry them out once we've made them is the next dilemma.


----------



## Clippy (7 December 2012)

HeatherA said:



			Are old bread trays easily available? I think our household is getting one of the industrial poo brick makers for Christmas (a **** pressie?  ) and what to put the bricks on to dry them out once we've made them is the next dilemma.
		
Click to expand...

I think I might end up using pallets. At least they're easy to get hold of and stackable. I've got a few bricks on some wire shelving but I need to stack upwards to save space


----------



## JillA (19 December 2012)

How is everyone doing with this? I just got a briquette maker from a Freecycler, so as soon as the weather stops thinking it has to throw everything at us all at once I'll be giving it a go.
I have some large plastic vegetable trays, empty stables and to finish them off, a warm bioler room at the house. How long do people find they need to dry out indoors?


----------



## horsesforcourses (10 February 2013)

My production line has had to close until we start to get better weather!  Have 10 bread trays full and several mushroom punnet stacked under cover, but they are refusing to dry out.  The moisture in the air is just too damp.
Also, found that the rats had rampage thro them, so had too remake a load again.  Still, sorted those little blighters out now!!


----------



## Toraylac (10 February 2013)

Brilliant thread this. I am definitely going to try and give this a go when we move to our new place and will have to use oil as no gas. Luckily it has 3 wood burning stoves so will give this a go. I knew there had to be a reason to keep the horses!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (10 February 2013)

If anyone is interested in more methods, I don't think I've seen these two links mentioned on this thread before This man says you can press lots of different things, almost whatever you have available. 

If you have these machines...

Also came across an advice about pressing potatoes in water to get the starch out, mix starch with saw dust and the base product, in this case horse manure, to get better briquettes.


----------



## JillA (10 February 2013)

I haven't had time to do anything about them - one of those summer jobs I reckon, using a spare stable. But does  that mean that once they are dry they absorb the damp again, even if they are kept under cover?


----------



## freckles22uk (5 March 2013)

So how did everyone get on with this?...  Im going to make some this year, living in Spain they should dry out really fast in the summer (and yes need heating in winter as its freezing here, even had snow last week) 

Ive only got a little brick maker, had it a few years but never used it yet, but I will get one of the big ones if the people that had them say they are good...


----------



## Lucyad (5 March 2013)

I made my first batch of bricks a few weeks ago, laid them to dry on a pallet in the shed, only to find them all broken up - I suspect that my dog has not only run over them but tried to eat them!  So thye got binned.

I think I need to find some bread trays - where do you get them from?

I have collected a large barrow full of poo which has been festering now for weeks, and had added copious amounts of rain - lovely!


----------



## JillA (5 March 2013)

I have made some and I inherited some fruit and veg trays with my house (don't ask!) to put them in.  I have several days' worth drying at the yard but I did wonder whether the rats might find them attractive, so have to take that into account when I m working out where to store them. After all, they (rats that is) live in sewers don't they?


----------



## Garnet (5 March 2013)

Copied from JillA's thread from last week:

My Dad has made over 200 bricks since Christmas and has constructed a fantastic drying rack system in the garage. (My Mum is not only a poo-brick-maker widow, but she has also lost all her bamboo canes from the vegetable garden to become drying racks!!)

Dad has snuck a few bricks into the house to dry out alongside the woodburner and he has tried burning a few. There was no adverse smell and the bricks burned well, with very little residue. Dad reckons the poo bricks will never make a roaring fire to sit in front of on a freezing day, but they will be great for keeping the fire in overnight as they smoulder rather than creating flames.

Dad has tried various additives, the most successful of which is shredded paper (so he is now tidying his study (Bonus!) to find more scrap paper to feed the shredder!) and has now fine-tuned the amount of water to add to the mix. Their pony is kept on rubber mats with a small amount of easibed, so there is no long fibre in their muckheap.

All in all, Dad thinks the poo-brick-maker is a fantastic gadget and he is thrilled that all the poo will have a useful function at last.  My sisters and I clubbed together to give him the gadget for Christmas and it has been a source of activity for Dad and hilarity for all of us ever since!

Dad has the heavy duty one from ebay, like this:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/paper-bric...item2a28f1c30e

Obviously the weather has been cold and wet since Christmas, so the ones stored outside have not dried enough at this time of year, but Dad is hoping to build up his production line over the summer when they will dry naturally, so that he has a continuous supply for next winter. He just brought a few in to dry indoors because he couldn't wait to see how they burned!

There is no waste liquid from Dad's bricks, he has a tub trug underneath the press to catch the excess liquid and then adds that to the next batch. Oh and I nearly forgot to tell you the funniest bit - he uses his concrete mixer to make the mixture!!!!!


----------

